# Meet My New Foster...Rosey



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

Is she not a sweetie?
She is 1 1/2 yrs old.
Given up by a older women due to not being protective enough!!! 
That's a new one!!! 

Anyway, she is sweet girl and will be a great dog for someone or a family!
I have a waiting list so I starting making calls.

Suppose to be getting 2 4 month old Golden pups this weekend also, they are her brothers from a different litter.

Thanks.


----------



## Coffee'sDad (Mar 10, 2008)

Great looking gal. She'll make someone a lucky forever family. I'm so glad to hear you have a long waiting list. That's wonderful!!!! And as it should be.

dg


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

She is beautiful and it is nice that there is a waiting list for a rescue. Make sure to post pictures of the pups.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

What a cutie..im sure it wont be hard to find her a new forever home.....


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Hope she is soon in her new forever home with a loving family.


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

What a sweet face. And a great name


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Not protective enough? I guess she did not do her homework.....:doh:

And this poor girl has no idea why she was given away.......

I hope she finds a good and loving home that wants her for who she is.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

She's beautiful!!

Can you imagine the woman's frustration when, instead of keeping strangers away, Rosie was inviting everyone in for a cup of coffee and showing them where the woman kept her valuables....LOL!!!!! Rosie, you are a sweetie!


----------



## allux00 (Mar 2, 2008)

What a beauty! Giving up a dog because she's too sweet? That's insane  Won't be hard finding her a new home!


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

Rosie just looks so good natured...kind of thought that is why people wanted goldens. I can see how she would not make a good gaurd dog...but I'll be she'll make an excellent best friend for somebody that likes a sweetheart.

Jan, Seamus, Gracie & Phoebe


----------



## Gold Elyse (Jan 6, 2008)

Rosie is a beauty! Not protective enough? What is that all about?


----------



## jm2319 (Dec 14, 2007)

She looks like a real sweetheart!


----------



## McSwede (Jan 30, 2007)

Rosey is a lovely dark Golden Girl. Hope she is matched with her forever family and home very soon.

~Jackie


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

She looks like my Shadow!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Rob's GRs said:


> Not protective enough? I guess she did not do her homework.....:doh:
> 
> And this poor girl has no idea why she was given away.......
> 
> I hope she finds a good and loving home that wants her for who she is.


Yes, what Rob said. She's a doll and will soon find a family with your help.


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

She looks like a real sweetheart. Good to know she is in good hands while she waits for her forever home.


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

I know can you beleive that, not protective enough! HELLO, she is a Golden. Her lose, someone elses gain I say! 

She is such a sweet girl too! She has fit into the pack nicely and is soo good with dogs, kids and all humans.

I picked her up yesterday morning on our way to our PetSmart adoptions, we have a new store and it was the Grand Opening, she did sooooo good with all the dogs, people and surroundings! 

The home I have in mind for her has 2 older cats and they asked that I monitor her behaviour around the small cat size dogs we have for 1 week and then we can introduce them to her. So let's pray she fits into thier life!

I'll keep you all posted about it and her!

Thanks all for the wonderful comments on this sweetheart!


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

What a great smile Rosie has. I hope she finds her forever home soon. :crossfingI'm sure she will make a golden family very happy.


----------



## historicprim (Nov 24, 2007)

Ahhh...she is so sweet looking! I just wanna give her a smootch and till her everything will be fine.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

She looks like she's smiling! No wonder she wasn't a good watch dog! I bet she'd a great Wal-Mart Greeter


----------



## heartofgold (Oct 27, 2007)

Too bad she is so far away! I'd adopt her in a second!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rosey*

Rosey:

What a beautiful, kind, caring and soulful face you have!!

Whoever adopts you is very lucky indeed!!


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Not protective enough???? Poor girl. I hope she gets a great home!!!


----------



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

She's gorgeous! My goodness, if Arizona wasn't so far away, I'd be banging on your front door right now!


----------



## kmrenaud (Mar 13, 2008)

I know someone in New Mexico (actually just back from an AZ road trip) who desperately wants a "red" golden puppy...the four month old males might find a perfect fit.


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

Sorry I have not been around to update this!

Rosey is being adopted into a home with a young male black lab and a wonderful young loving couple. The young lady's family has owned BIG dogs all her life and she has always wanted a Golden. I have educated them on Goldens and with them having a Lab they are well aware of the energy these kids have. It felt right and those always seem to be the best adoptions for me. 
Rosey goes into her new furever home next Friday. The couple is moving into a New BIGGER home that they just bought.

As for the 2 young male Goldens, the man who owns them is still unable to part with them due to his battle with his cancer, I have such compassion for him and know how hard it is on him right now. He lost his 14 yr old Golden about 5 months ago, got the pups 3 months ago and then learned of his cancer. I told him, to take some time, be with his pups and then call me when he is ready. I can only imagine how hard this is on him.

Will update as time goes on...


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

kmrenaud said:


> I know someone in New Mexico (actually just back from an AZ road trip) who desperately wants a "red" golden puppy...the four month old males might find a perfect fit.


 
Please PM me with more info on your friends!
Thanks...


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

She is beautiful and so pleased you have a list of people for her.

Maggie


----------



## nhlbluesgirl (Apr 19, 2008)

People need to educate themselves on the breed of dog they are getting!


----------

